# Anxiety Disorders > Body Dysmorphic >  >  I wear wigs..

## PinkButterfly

Hi everyone maybe someone can relate to me...maybe not.

Since my brain surgery my Hair is not growing back on the top it was always thin and took a lot of work trying to cover up the thin spot but the neuro doc shaved my head pretty far over and down the left side I had hair down to my crack but I didn't have to cut it because it stopped growing I would trim my bangs that's it but the top UGH anyway I started buying wigs all colors all sizes and cuts and I love them!!! I do but they do hurt yes but the issue is People are making fun of me saying OH YOUR hair will grow back and I keep repeating over and over I do not have thick hair on top.. I am being made to feel like I am stupid for wanting hair on my head or I people say WHY do you need so many I want to rip some heads off and say why do you need a Freaking Basket Collection or why do you need 3 Cars etc...I don't leave my Home I stay in Pjs all day and I am still judged by people who come to see me I don't put make up on I am Fat and I do care but I don't care because why once again bother.. why when no matter what I do or don't do someone has to say something .. 

I know I am fat ,bald and ugly its Life it happens I just want people to accept me for who I am NOT for how I look and let me have fun even if its just wigs.  ::(:

----------


## JamieWAgain

Hi Tyedyedbutterfly,
Youve been through so much!  I read all your posts and i just wish i had the right words to comfort you. All i can say is when i was at my very lowest, and i was very very down and even suicidal, the one phrase that helped me was ‘ the only person that i have the power to change- is myself’  i shifted my perspective a bit and started making small changes, tiny changes, and step by step, little by little, i was able to begin to live again, heal again and all new doors opened. But, i had to do some hard hard work on myself. (((Gentle hugs)))

----------


## sunrise

When they say it will grow back, maybe they’re coming from a good place and trying to be encouraging? And don’t realize it’s more irritating to say that. If they're visiting you only to put you down though, I wouldn't invite them back!


I like how you’re putting a positive spin on things, and having fun with the wigs.  Why not?  I would love to dye my hair crazy colors if my hair turns all grey/white.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I think what you've been through, and what you've overcome has just been amazing, and I wish you nothing but the strength to overcome going forward.

This doesn't even compare to your struggles of course, but my youngest daughter has alopecia. Which means her hair could fall out at a moments notice....it could all fall out the day of her wedding, before a job interview, on a first date, who knows. She has a full head of hair now but she's had to struggle with it before. She was bullied when she was in the third grade. A boy that sat behind her noticed a bald spot on her head and started teasing her about it. My youngest daughter is tough....she is a little, bitty thing, but she is tough....but this just devastated her. My ex-wife and I met with the principal and got everything straightened out, she hasn't been bullied since.

I think sometimes people don't know what to say. They may have good intentions but their remarks to you might come across as really insensitive. And I can understand that, I'd feel the same way if I was in your shoes. There's nothing wrong with wigs  ::):  I agree with what's been said. Have fun with them.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Butterfly, I've seen your wig pictures and they look adorable!! Keep doing you! That's all anyone can ask.  ::):

----------


## PinkButterfly

THANK YOU JAMIE!!! I am gonna be okay really I am .  I have up and down days and God and good Peeps help me through!!! 

Hope you are doing good and keep up the good work!!
Hugs back atcha!!

----------


## PinkButterfly

Thank you I will !! LOL I am just silly but it helps me it really does!! 

You take care of yourself okay !!

----------

